# Slimming World - have just joined



## Carina1962 (Mar 21, 2012)

A question for those who are attending SW (or have attended in the past).  I joined this week and am getting to grips with the 'Plan'.  I am quite happy with the 'Original Choice' at the moment but am aware that you can chop and change and also do the 'Extra Easy' or the 'Green'.   It can be a bit confusing to start off with but i think i'll get to grips with it soon.

My question is, which plan did you find suited you best and why?

thanks


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 21, 2012)

_Hi Carina,

I haven't done SW and not something I believe in BUT I wanted to pop on this thread to wish you the best with it all and I know some members on here get on well.
If you want some extra support come see us at The Weight Loss Group.

Go gurl you can do it, best of luck!_


----------



## MargB (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Carina, I am a target member at Slimming World having lost 3st 10.5 lbs.  To be honest, although I mostly follow Extra Easy there is no plan I can follow 100% because of digestive problems.  I buy the magazines and adapt the recipes.  Never been a big drinker so that is not a problem but I definitely increased my exercise, mostly by 30 minute walks after getting home in the evening.  It worked for me and continues to work for me.

The most valuable thing is the weigh in and staying to group.  I want to lose weight or maintain so that is in mind when I want to dive into food I know is not the best.  Once I started losing weight, it was great.  Not easy but I loved seeing the weight come down each week.

It is up to you.  YOu are the only one who can lose the weight but think of it as a change of lifestyle and not a diet.  Go on to the website and watch your progress - that is fun!

Slimming World suits me.  Weightwatchers suits others.  

However you lose weight, good luck.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Carina,

Well done on joining and good luck.
I have done SW in the past and the first time around I did lose 5 stone so it does work - it did go back on though - but thats my fault not the diet!

One thing that I think you wil enjoy is the group support - just talking to others in the same situation is invaluable in keeping you motivated.

MargB has had great success last year - reaching her goal.


Ask away if any questions and good luck.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks both MargB and Lucy for your responses and it encourages me to hear of your weight losses, these are weight losses i can only dream about at the moment but hope they become a reality for me in the future 

I like this Plan because it seems to encourage you to eat healthy with all the Free foods (ie fruit and veg), it seems to focus on these foods first unlike when i was doing WW i tended to think differently (ie if i had certain points left over, i would reach for something naughty rather than good).  I also like the fact that it encourages you to cook more as i relied heavily on convenience foods and tended to incorporate them in my daily diet with WW rather than eliminate them which is now what I seem to be doing with SW.

I love the website where i can fill in my Food Diary online and get lots of hints and tips and recipes from it.  I am going to make spinach filled cannelloni later on 

Will keep you all posted on the Weight Loss Group thread post


----------



## MargB (Mar 30, 2012)

Carina, my SW consultant now says I was one of the most cynical members she has ever had!  I was convinced I would not be able to keep doing it and part of me was just waiting for the big stomach upset and feeling at death's door that had been the result of previous attempts to lose weight.  To me, SW is healthy!!  My doc is surprised I can get away with the acidic fruit but I think eating that fruit with meals helps to neutralise the acid.  Could be wrong - but it has worked for me and I am delighted.  Honestly, when I first put 10st as a target I was thinking 'yeah right!'.  I love, love, love buying size 12 clothes and once at target you can relax.  The beauty of SW to me was that i actually felt like I was eating more food than before but better quality or food I had prepared myself.  Long time now since I have had a prepared frozen ping meal.

Also, my tastes have changed.  If I have a sweet or chocolate I have craved then it is never as good as I expected it to be and I now honestly prefer fruit to some of the old favourites.  Honest!


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 31, 2012)

MargB, i totally agree with you, SW has re-educated me in the way i think about food and whereas before i was just muddled and confused with food and never really got my head round what i was supposed to eat to lose weight, i now love the healthy way SW is all about although i am disappointed to lose only 1/2 lb in my first week, but the only thing i can put it down to is i am still getting used to the plan and maybe not doing certain things right but i should get a better loss on Mon (i hope) as i have stuck to it 100%.  If i don't lose much this week then i will seriously see my GP to get my thyroid checked out cos i surely can't be the only person who cannot lose weight on SW or WW?


----------

